# homemade Chick stick?



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

have you ever seen those "chick sticks" at the feed store? or the suet cakes for chickens? to prevent boredom/pecking and provide extra nutrition and treats? i want to make one myself, that is safe for baby chicks 2-8 weeks old. anyone have any ideas for seeds or products i could put in it? also for what makes it stick together? any safe ideas are very appreciated! thanks!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

http://www.communitychickens.com/homemade-suet-cakes/

http://www.onehundreddollarsamonth.com/diy-homemade-flock-blocks-for-chickens/

A few I found, so many great ideas out there. Pinterest is perfect for finding almost anything. I think I may be making some of these for my chickens as well.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

would those be safe for chicks?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'd probably swap the layer feed with whatever feed you are currently feeding them.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay thank you!!


----------

